
Newly discovered comet is likely interstellar visitor - conse_lad
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7498
======
Donnieatar
That's huge I remember when Oumuamua was discovered in 2017. I want us to find
life outside our planet and I'm terrify about the moment this dream will
become reality

